# Feinstein Reintroduces Clinton Gun Ban on Friday



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Friday, June 04, 2004

Yesterday, vehemently anti-gun Senator Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) introduced S. 2498, legislation that would reauthorize the Clinton gun ban. The bill is being held on the Senate floor and could come up at any time.

This is the start of a sustained political battle we`ll be waging over the next few months. Our opponents will continue to work at every turn to try and accomplish their anti-gun goals, and we need to be prepared. Please visit NRA-ILA`s informative website-- www.ClintonGunBan.com --and learn the facts about this debate, which has too long been driven and dominated by falsehoods and emotion. And please forward this website to others who need to know both the history and the truth about this issue. Then, please contact your Senators and urge them to oppose S. 2498 or any other legislation seeking to extend the so-called "assault weapons" ban. You can find contact information for your elected officials by using the "Write Your Representatives" tool at www.NRAILA.org, or you can call your U.S. Senators at (202) 224-3121.
:******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

ignorance is a powerful thing, and they plan to use it to great effect here


----------

